# Will ApiLife Var cause absconding or fighting?



## OzarkBee (May 1, 2011)

Hello, could use some input from experienced beeks. I bought ApiLife Var from Brushy Mountain but after finding this thread about it causing absconding and fighting for these folks, now I'm scared to use it even when our weather cools off next week (to low 80s). Have you seen this product cause absconding or other bad reactions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## OzarkBee (May 1, 2011)

Ooops, here's the thread I referred to:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?222737-reaction-to-api-life-var


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I am not claiming to be experienced. But, last year I used Api Life Var on my 2 hives in September with good results. I did not use it in the spring because I did not see a mite problem. This year I am using the left overs from last year on my 3 hives, just started the second treatment. Working well I see mites falling off on to the sticky board. I did not have absconding and fighting. Just make sure the temperatures are not too high or too low and you should be fine. I am glad I used them.


----------



## OzarkBee (May 1, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that! Some of the only references I could find were negative, so I got nervous. I'll have to wait till later this week to start the sequence since the next two days are mid 90's. Thanks for responding.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

A somewhat similar thread.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...rd-causes-robbing!&highlight=apiguard+robbing
In that instance, Apiguard was used. Both it and ApiLife have thymol as the active ingredient.
In the Apiguard case, the beek had fed his bees either immediately before or during the mite treatment. His bees were conditioned to associate food with the smell. I've used both products without any robbing. So, I would suggest that if you treat and feed....do them at different times.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

This is a very good point. No feeding while doing Api Life Var treatment. You can smell the stuff from outside the hive which will definitely attract robbers.


----------



## OzarkBee (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for the info Beemandan and WillH. This may be tough in my case b/c checked EastHive yesterday and they are definitely going to need feeding. (We've had an awful summer and still aren't getting any rain. Many beeks are having to start feeding in prep for winter as I found out last night at bee assoc mttg...) Geesh, maybe I should try the formic pads that one of my mentors uses? Is robbing likely even with an entrance reducer and interior feeder?


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Last year I applied Api Life to both my hives, they were equally strong and there was no robbing issue even though I was feeding (had inverted jars on the inner cover. -that is the only way I feed) This year I observed some robbing even before I started treatment as one of my hives is weak due to a split I made in July. The queen that the bees made never got up to speed. I was thinking whether to combine this one with another hive. Now that I am up to the second Api Life treatment I think the robbing has started. I have a robber screen on and that has helped.

So if you think you have a weak hive that is vulnerable then you should be careful about feeding while doing Api Life treatment, IMO. Robbing can happen even without feeding as smell of thymol is enchanting to the bees. Robbing is a problem around this time of the year anyway. I am keeping a close eye on all my hives.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Put Api-life Var on my hives according to directions Saturday, 09/10, but I can never get the stuff to break into square pieces, or it comes pre-broken, so I had to put out smaller pieces. Four corners-- not on the center of the brood, but around the brood nest on every box that has brood in it, leaving honey stores (theirs) alone. They immediately set to work moving it and removing it. I could see that if you fed at the same time, the guard bees would still be a bit freaked out by the thymol and may let robbers in. I fed about seven hours after application in a hive top feeder, right at night time, when no bees can fly so they have the night to process it, with all its smells. No absconding and no robbing that I could see. No dead bees, either. Temps have been around 75/58. Interestingly enough, mite board had a few waxworms on it-- first time seeing that. A few alive, a few dead. Nothing spectacular on it-- probably around 60-80 mites.
I don't think I have a problem. Stood in and off to the side and in front of the hive about six feet looking at how my mean hive had pushed its entrance reducer so that it had a crack in it, and in the same instant I thought about that-- zap! To the cheek. First time in a long time I hadn't wore protection around them. Forgot about my transitions lens in my glasses ticking them off. 
I plan to feed them tonight in the same manner-- sneakily and stealthily.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

My weakest hive was robbed today. I saw some crazy behavior all around. I think the Api Life Var is responsible for this. My experience with this stuff this year is totally different from last year. I did not anticipate this, otherwise I could have been more prepared.


----------



## OzarkBee (May 1, 2011)

This is a tricky treatment it seems! Talked to another local mentor whose opinion was the the temperature factor was HUGE and could not be overlooked (and the stuff STINKS to high heaven too.) But he thought it was a very effective tx (though I noted he doesn't use it, but uses formic acid pads). So sorry about the robbing WillH. I have not seen this, only read about it and *dread* the day I do see it though. I understand closing the entrance with grass or the whole hive with a wet sheet is a rob-stop mechanism? 

With the ApiLife Var I understand you put in the mite board (to seal the bottom) but Kazzandra am I understanding you close the entrance reducer too?


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I use an entrance reducer on medium and put in the mite board. I think a big factor to this is not only temperatures, but also following the directions to a 'T.' Just because it is a natural product, don't assume, like most people do, that more is better, and certainly place it on the four corners-- not directly above the broodnest. If I use more than a wafer a hive per treatment, I'm doing it wrong.

And it definately works-- the sticky boards tell the story.


----------

